# Started a photography blog



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

hey guys I started a photography blog on tumbler. Will mostly be sports pictures look at it follow it tell me what you think
http://conorwellman.tumblr.com


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I really like the basketball photos, especially the one where #5 gets defended by #20.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I like the picture with the two girls playing football, it really captures their intensity.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks guys I will be updating frequently already have some new photos up if you want to follow or know someone who is a fan of photography


----------

